# Honest Opinion about my webpage UPDATED



## r2bcreative (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello!
this is my second post about getting opinion about my web page and I want to thanks everyone who took some time to reply to the first one! 
some of the issues people commented were:
page being too slow
misspelling words or not grammatically correct 
page being confusing
page looking too crowded
prices not showing (I also want you opinion about if showing the prices is something good or not)

I have made some changes and I would like some feedback about it.
here is the link to the first post http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s/364928-honest-opinion-about-my-webpage.html

and my webpage is www.ricardobarandiaran.com Raleigh PhotographerRicardo Barandiaran

Thanks!!


----------



## Designer (Jul 21, 2014)

I did not wait for the home page to load.  Too slow IMO.  Why is it so slow?


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 21, 2014)

To be honest I dont know... I reduced the amount of images and also the size. any ideas?


----------



## PaintBrightStudios (Jul 21, 2014)

Website took too long to load, it hanged my firefox. (Not Responding).
You might want to look for another template. Your photos are pretty damn good.


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 21, 2014)

PaintBrightStudios said:


> Website took too long to load, it hanged my firefox. (Not Responding).
> You might want to look for another template. Your photos are pretty damn good.


Thank you !! yes I guess I'm gonna have to change templates. its sad because I putted a lot of work on this one and I really like it.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 21, 2014)

Took a while to load here too. 

You didn't read/implement my SEO link.

Good luck.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 21, 2014)

Webpage took painfully long to load and once loaded, images appeared pixelated.


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Images were pixelated for me too. I also am not sure how I feel about the panning/zooming slideshow. I prefer static images, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## Rudipides (Jul 21, 2014)

Clicked on Galleries and browser stopped responding.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the movement of the images is coming at the expense of quality (pixelated) and speed. 

I like keeping this simple so I would eliminate the home Menu item since the logo takes you back to home, redundant

I would prefer to not have a Menu heading be a blank target, so for your Click for Info heading, I would probably still point that at the About Us

When I went to Weddings, it froze, I had to refresh the tab. 

I am curious why Valerie and Genaro would have their own Menu heading?

The Alt text in Valerie and Genaro's gallery shares the original file name DSC50039 for example.  

I like the color scheme and presentation. The flow is pretty predictable and not hard to navigate. Seems there is some polishing that could really tighten things up. But overall the site is very slow. Are you using WordPress? Might want to try a plugin like W3 Total cache. I didn't get to go through the whole site and keep in mind some of my feedback was my preference, not everyone's.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 21, 2014)

Your website wasn't super slow for me, but it could be a combination of my computer and my internet.

I'm running a new MBP, and I'm on Business Class internet at home... So there's that.

Right away what turned me off from your site was the gallery on the home page.

Stop with the Ken Burns zoomy thingy. That's terrible.

Your images are also super pixelated (but there again, that could be a result of being on a retina display, so maybe someone on a non-retina or non... (what is the non-apple version? 4K? I don't know this stuff, haha)... high def... screen... can tell you for sure.

Your galleries take 15 years to load. Major turn off.

I still haven't seen a single image in your gallery, because I got tired of waiting. And dude... I intentionally waited a while (it's STILL open in a tab as I type this, and I checked and it's STILL not loading.)

Your other non-gallery pages don't take AS LONG to load... but they still take a hot minute.

Who is your webhost????


----------



## r2bcreative (Jul 21, 2014)

wow thanks so much! apparently my web page is slower than I thought. 
it's kind of weird that google app says that the speed is 83/100. apparently this template just doesn't work well, I will see what can I do about it.
I use ipage as a host
thanks again for all the responses


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 21, 2014)

The images that load on the homepage are really low resolution (most of the first ones I see). Some looked fine / not too low res.

Website loads way too slow when I visit it, and clicking on any links it's way too slow.

Appearance is overall nice, although I am already getting dizzy watching the images switch so quickly in front of me. Some of the text (ie. in the "about" section) feels like it's organized in the same way those "get rich quick just buy my $20 guide online" websites are set up.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 22, 2014)

Home page loaded OK for me, but the zooming slideshow just annoyed me.
If I wanted to really look at an image it often changes before it had completely zoomed in or out (so I never got to see the whole image).

Went to galleries and when I right-clicked an image I got a very strange message: "You can enable/disable right click protection using theme admin"
That looks like a message for you rather than me, the visitor.

Since you are allowing originals to be visible, you do realise that people can download these high resolution images?
The right click protection does not prevent it from happening - can be circumvented pretty easily.
This is another reason to only allow visitors access to lower resolution images.


----------

